# Can you recommend Dentist in Dublin 15?



## MoodyToo (11 Sep 2006)

Has anyone had good experiences with a dentist around Castleknock, Blanchardstown, Clonsilla or Carpenterstown?
Regards,
MoodyToo.


----------



## oreilly21 (11 Sep 2006)

MoodyToo said:


> Has anyone had good experiences with a dentist around Castleknock, Blanchardstown, Clonsilla or Carpenterstown?
> Regards,
> MoodyToo.



your man in castleknock village is very good, ph: 8205917


----------



## ney001 (11 Sep 2006)

Kelly beside Superquinn Blanchardstown village v.good


----------



## bmclough (11 Sep 2006)

Dr. barry Ruane on the Clonsilla road is very good especially if you are not very comfortable with dental visits.


----------



## sharecarer (12 Sep 2006)

I would also recommend the dentist at the blanchardstown centre. Very thorough. Go to gums.ie


----------

